# QUIT BITING MY HEAD!!!!!!!!!



## ZyxKor (Mar 20, 2007)

Not a good technical shot but content wise quite funny anyhow...


----------



## oldnavy170 (Mar 20, 2007)

Now, now, can't we all just get along!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 20, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 21, 2007)

Now that is what I call a hairball...that is awesome...


----------



## terri (Mar 21, 2007)

bahahahaha!!! It's a love-bite, that's all!


----------



## PNA (Mar 21, 2007)

I made a few adjustments to it if you'd like to see......


----------



## ZyxKor (Mar 21, 2007)

PNA said:


> I made a few adjustments to it if you'd like to see......



Yeah, post away. My PS skills are zero. Thanks!


----------



## PNA (Mar 21, 2007)

Just a bit of levels and contrast.....a quickie.


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 21, 2007)

HAHAHA that's awesome!


----------



## ZyxKor (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks PNA, that looks great.


----------



## PNA (Mar 21, 2007)

ZyxKor said:


> Thanks PNA, that looks great.


 
You're very welcome.....I have a boxer and can appreciate other pet lovers.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 22, 2007)

PNA said:


> Just a bit of levels and contrast.....a quickie.


 
great job cleaning up the glare.  Funny pic.


----------



## Olympus8MP (Mar 22, 2007)

lol... no literally that made me laugh!


----------



## neon (Apr 12, 2007)

That photo is just plain priceless!!!


----------



## morydd (Apr 12, 2007)

my cats to this sort of thing all the time. It cracks me up when the one just sits there at takes it.


----------



## RachelJ (Apr 12, 2007)

LOL!!  Where's the "PWN3D!!!11" tag on that?! 

Love it


----------



## Alpha (Apr 12, 2007)

classic


----------



## Sgt_Major (Apr 13, 2007)

bwahahaha! brilliant.


----------



## RedDevilUK (Apr 13, 2007)

hahaha 
looks like a snake slowly swallowing its prey


----------

